# NOKIAN ALL WEATHER TIRES: Thoughts?



## midwest bmw (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm a firm believer in snow tires and did the summer/winter swap for over 20 years (which became tiresome)

But after driving my wifes RX AWD with All Seasons I took the chance and ordered my 35D with 19" all seasons...

The new X5 Diesel came with Conti AS RFT 19's and they are ok (at best)...

Note my frame of reference is that I am coming from an X6 with Pirelli Scorpion Snow/Ice so I'm used to Sherman Tank traction in the winter.

I really don't want to invest in a new, winter dedicated tire/wheel package...Based on some of my friends opinions (who I trust a lot) I'm thinking of replacing the AS RF Conti's with the Nokian WRG2 All Weather Run flats. 

All the reviews on this tire is that it performs extremely well across the year..

Thoughts??? This could be a good solution (not compromise) for someone like me who wants a great performing tire year round (and lives in snow belt)

They're not cheap though (approx $385 each corner!!)


----------



## S93D (Apr 24, 2008)

First of all, Tire Rack doesn't sell Nokians.

I think all weather tires are a new breed that add a little winter capability compared to all seasons so they are sort of snow tires minus or all season plus. One of the few who make them is Nokian.

I think that Continental ExtremeContact DWS are still all seasons but have a tiny bit of snow tire capability so that's the next step down.

My personal opinion is that if you value the improved details of a BMW over a VW or Nissan, that you also pay attention to the details of getting snow tires and summer tires. In a few places, like Dallas or Atlanta, I can see where all weather tires are ok.


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

All weathers are a start but if there's any real weather you'll deal with, get real snows. All weathers don't include sun. Living in Toronto area warrants dedicated snows, with only occasional snowfall. Midwest USA definitely warrants it. 
Nokian makes some really, really awesome tires. I LOVE my Hakkapellitas. If I'm still in this hellhole when it comes to new tires, I might get Nokian all weather tyres, because it's always cool and wet.


----------



## dms540i (Mar 27, 2010)

Nokian makes fabulous tires. I ran 16 inch WRs all season the first year I had them on my stock style 33s and they were superb in all conditions. I use them now strictly for the winter after I bought a dedicated set of summer-only tires for my staggered MPar 18s.


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jun 29, 2006)

I had Nokian WR2G tires (non-RFT) on my '06 325i and found them to be pretty good for snow and ice traction. Overall a big improvement in winter performance from the stock Continental RFTs (non-sport package tire) they replaced. Unfortunately I only got about 35 miles on the tires before I totaled the 325i, so no summer driving experience. I did notice a marked loss of road feel with these tires though, so I knew I would not be happy with them in the summer for more spirited driving.

I replaced the 325i with a 335i, this time opting for the sport package. Since driving with the stock summer tires in snow is crazy I ordered a set of Blizzak RFT tires. These are great on the vehicle, overall I would say they are little better than the Nokians were on the 325i, but not different enough to get to crazy about. Biggest difference again is the car with the Blizzak RFT tires still handles really well, I should point out these are winter performance tires, so that helps. I assume the loss of road feel was due to have non-RFT Nokians, the softer sidewall probably made the car have less road feel.

I also have WR2G SUV tires on our Acura MDX and for this vehicle these tires are awesome. With the extra weight of the MDX and AWD the car with these tires is amazing in snow and ice. Definitely would get another set of Nokians for the MDX, no doubt about that.


----------

